# Bootsberatung



## karatus (23. März 2015)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Angelboot für Ostsee der Kategorie C,in enger Auswahl sind 3 Boote :

Orkney Longliner 2
Nydam 470
Crescent Trader 465

Es soll damit auf Ostsee geangelt werden,bis zu 3 Personen.Hat jemand damit evtl. eigene Erfahrungen machen können?Kann mich nicht festlegen.Ich komme aus 22846 Norderstedt.Ich bedanke mich im Voraus!

MfG. Root


----------



## Don-Machmut (23. März 2015)

*AW: Bootsberatung*

für die osstsee usw. würde ich mal über ein boot von 5 m plus nachdenken |kopfkrat 

wieviel ps. soll den ran an das boot #t


----------



## karatus (23. März 2015)

*AW: Bootsberatung*

Hallo,

denke an die 15 PS,wegen führerscheinfrei.

MfG.


----------



## Don-Machmut (23. März 2015)

*AW: Bootsberatung*

ja das hab ich mir schon gedacht #h

ich würde mal über die dreihundert euro nachdenken und in ein sfb see investieren #h  und dann über ein boot mit ausreichend motorisierung und größe nachdenken #t


----------



## Skorpio (24. März 2015)

*AW: Bootsberatung*

Hallo

 Die 3 Boote gehen für die Ostsee, WENN Du alle
 Sicherheitsaspekte, wie Wetter, Ausrüstung ect. im Auge hälst...


 MfG


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Bootsberatung*

Die Longliner sind eigentlich recht sichere Boote, aber nicht sehr lagestabil ohne Fahrt - will heissen, die rollen dann ordentlich über die Längsachse.
Liegt an der Halbgleiterausführung mit relativ runden Spanten - sicher, aber "kippelig"..

Hier was zum Crescent:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=148806

Zur Nydam kann ich nix sagen..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Bootsberatung*

Ich würde auch zu einem größeren Boot raten, keines der Boote ist laut Prospekt 300 KG schwer und das breiteste ist mit 1,90m angegeben.

Das ist nicht sehr kippstabil.


----------



## Chips (27. März 2015)

*AW: Bootsberatung*

Hallo,

wer bei wind und wetter fast immer raus will, ist mit einem Boot über 5 m natürlich besser dran.
Aber wenn du Wetter, Wind und Windrichtung beachtest, bist 
du mit den Bootsgrößen gut bedient.

Ich fahre seit 11 Jahren mit einer 14 Fuß Orkney mit 20 PS
auf der Ostsee und komme gut damit zurecht, allerdings nur zu zweit, sonst wirds zu eng (Schlupfkajüte)

Ein kleines Boot ist auch leichter geslippt, brauchst bei den
genannten auch keinen gebremsten Trailer (kommt natürlich auf die Anhängelast deines Autos drauf an) und du kannst manche Slipstellen nutzen wo es mit grösseren Booten schnell
eng wird.

Die Nydam boote werden ja in Polen hergestellt und auch unter dem Namen Neptun, www.Neptun-Boote.de für erheblich weniger Geld vertickt. Jedenfalls sind die Modelle 470 Sport und 550 Sport baugleich.
Über die qualität kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, kosten
dafür nur die Hälfte von Crescent/Orkney Co.

LG
Chips


----------



## karatus (29. März 2015)

*AW: Bootsberatung*

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an alle!Werde weiterhin Infos sammeln,die Sache ist nicht einfach für mich als Anfänger,will ja keine Fehlkäufe tätigen.

MfG. Root


----------



## angelfreund 2012 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Bootsberatung*

Hey,
ich fahre seit 2011 mit einem Terhi 4110.Küstennahe Gweässer bis zur Windstärke 3 ist vertretbar.Wir sind total begeistert, denn auch wir waren damals Anfänger. Suchen mitlerweile ein etwas größeres Boot( Familienzuwachs). Denn wir konnten alle mit unserer Freude anstecken.


----------

